# no TCM or IFC HD for us



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

so i stop by a fiends house who has comcast..lo and behold..IFC HD and TCM HD..
hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Boo :down:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What kind of *fiends* to you associate with?


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

that's ridiculous. I'd love IFC and TCM HD. Movies on those stations are imo generally better than pay stations.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not sure how much HD content TCM offers. Since we have most of the old Turner system in HD, I'd wonder about that.

As noted many times, we likely won't get Rainbow Media's HD channels such as AMC, IFC, or Sundance unless or until the Voom lawsuit is resolved.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree... The same short-sighted decisions that led Rainbow to not make their Voom channels better will be the same short-sighted decisions that keep AMC/IFC HD off Dish because they will try and spite Dish... meanwhile, they'll lose the revenue they could have by making deals with Dish to carry them.

I miss some of the Voom channels too... but Rainbow was not really trying to make those channels successful, not by improving the content and not by looking for carriage on other cable/satellite providers in the US.

Those who ignore the past are doomed to repeat it.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

In regards to TCM HD, movies post 1952 (the year Cinemascope was introduced will look great in HD) Sort of like an oldies version of HDnet Movies. Pre-1952, the older movies will look DVD or better picture quality, especially those which have been restored. I would like to see IFC in HD, just because it does show a wide range of films, and is commercial free. I wish AMC would do away with the commercials, or at least air them between movies. 

The big disappointment has been MGM HD. First, they ran no commercials, then they ran a few between movies, then they interrupted a movie in the middle and added movie promos, now they are running commercials in the middle of the movies. Eventually, they will be like AMC with commercial breaks very 10 minutes. AMC went through the same transformation. So, given the choice I'd rather have Voom with all the repeats. At least Monster HD was good to watch and was far superior to Chiller (not HD) that replaced it.


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

nmetro said:


> ....
> The big disappointment has been MGM HD. First, they ran no commercials, then they ran a few between movies, then they interrupted a movie in the middle and added movie promos, now they are running commercials in the middle of the movies. Eventually, they will be like AMC with commercial breaks very 10 minutes. AMC went through the same transformation. So, given the choice I'd rather have Voom with all the repeats. At least Monster HD was good to watch and was far superior to Chiller (not HD) that replaced it.


I agree. MGM HD was nice in the beginning with no commercials, and naive me figured that was the way they intended to keep it. Haven't watched it since they started butchering their movies with commercials, just like I haven't watched AMC since they added commercials. AMC was on the verge of being a great cable/satellite source of unique programming until they started chopping everything up with commercials.

Considering commercialized vs. commercial free: VOOM wasn't bad. (Even with all the repetition.)


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> In regards to TCM HD, movies post 1952 (the year Cinemascope was introduced will look great in HD) Sort of like an oldies version of HDnet Movies. Pre-1952, the older movies will look DVD or better picture quality, especially those which have been restored. I would like to see IFC in HD, just because it does show a wide range of films, and is commercial free. I wish AMC would do away with the commercials, or at least air them between movies.
> 
> The big disappointment has been MGM HD. First, they ran no commercials, then they ran a few between movies, then they interrupted a movie in the middle and added movie promos, now they are running commercials in the middle of the movies. Eventually, they will be like AMC with commercial breaks very 10 minutes. AMC went through the same transformation. So, given the choice I'd rather have Voom with all the repeats. At least Monster HD was good to watch and was far superior to Chiller (not HD) that replaced it.


I've tried viewing MGM HD a few times, but the ads just mess the movies. I've blocked it.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

The funny thing is Universal HD started off running uncut versions of their films, then earlier this year they started editing for content, and now they're back to being uncut.

Strange.

Of course they also run so *few* movies now, it no longer really matters&#8230;

(They also like to crop widescreen movies to 16:9, but that's a whole different topic.)


----------



## Dish97 (Dec 19, 2009)

Total agreement. MGMHD has become unwatchable. Still have a great looking copy of Something Wild(Sept'08) on my EHD. No commercials and no logo! I was surprised that they did not ruin "The Great Escape" with commercials when shown a couple of months ago. It's such a great movie I can live with the logo on this one.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> In regards to TCM HD, movies post 1952 (the year Cinemascope was introduced will look great in HD) Sort of like an oldies version of HDnet Movies. Pre-1952, the older movies will look DVD or better picture quality, especially those which have been restored. I would like to see IFC in HD, just because it does show a wide range of films, and is commercial free. I wish AMC would do away with the commercials, or at least air them between movies.
> 
> The big disappointment has been MGM HD. First, they ran no commercials, then they ran a few between movies, then they interrupted a movie in the middle and added movie promos, now they are running commercials in the middle of the movies. Eventually, they will be like AMC with commercial breaks very 10 minutes. AMC went through the same transformation. So, given the choice I'd rather have Voom with all the repeats. At least Monster HD was good to watch and was far superior to Chiller (not HD) that replaced it.


When VOOM was on I watched Sahara on Film Fest amd it was great in HD. I think the movie was made in the late 30's or forties.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Guess what movie is coming on TCM this week? Sahara. Although I watch TCM sometimes I won't be watching it in SD..


----------

